
Introducing our "Tech President 2012" coverage - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/07/introducing-our-tech-president-2012-coverage.ars
======
hullo
Must as I love ars, given that techPresident is an established brand (strike
that: _the_ established brand) for this kind of thing, I'm trying to imagine
the oversight that led to the same phrase being used for their coverage.

<http://techpresident.com/>

